# Puff, puff, puff.



## moviewithnostory (Feb 28, 2011)

It seems every time I walk up to my rats' cage Sweetie is extremely excited. She always thinks I have food. She'll be on the side of the cage puffing repeatedly. Does this mean she's excited happy or nervous and warning me?


----------



## moviewithnostory (Feb 28, 2011)

And I don't mean puffing up her fur. The puffing is coming from either her nose or mouth. And when I walk away she stops. She doesn't have any respiratory issues either.


----------



## rissa1227 (Feb 23, 2011)

i have a loud puffy rat when he gets excited lol


----------



## moviewithnostory (Feb 28, 2011)

Yay! I'm not the only one. Mine grabs onto the cage wire and sticks her nose out, then huff, puff, huff, puff. Lol.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

If she is just sniffing really hard it is normal. If she ever sounds congested at all or makes chirpy or wheezy noises or anything though then I'd be worried about a respiratory infection.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I have one girl who does this a lot, she is just a puffy rat hehe.

If they do it LOUD and fast go rigid then they are really angry though.


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

3 of my girls do exactly the same thing haha


----------



## rissa1227 (Feb 23, 2011)

charlie and bam do it lol. they stick their nose in my ear and go SNIFF HUFF HUFF HUFF lol. and if im by the cage SNIFF HUFF HUFF its like MOMMM!


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Agreed, my ratties do this as well. My three girls push each other out of the way to stick their noses through the bars and *sniffsniff* when I come to the side of the cage. I think rats more so associate you with bringing them food, but my one female Ruca will ignore the food I give her for attention. She comes to the side of the cage hyper as all heck and zips right past the food, to lean against the door waiting for lovies. Its the cutiest thing ever <3


----------



## moviewithnostory (Feb 28, 2011)

She doesn't make wheezy or chirpy noises. She puff huff puff puff really loud when I walk up to the cage. Haha.




smesyna said:


> If she is just sniffing really hard it is normal. If she ever sounds congested at all or makes chirpy or wheezy noises or anything though then I'd be worried about a respiratory infection.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Sounds like enthusiastic sniffing then. lol


----------

